# My First Impression Of This Website



## Bharat Vir Singh (Sep 2, 2004)

Sat Sri Akal and WKWF everyone!I am very impressed with this website.I hope and pray it progresses in a good and clean manner,imparting knowledge and love and harmony throughout humanity.Bole so nihaal,Sat Sri Akal!


----------



## Arvind (Sep 2, 2004)

Bharat Vir Singh ji,

You are welcome 

Your kind words certainly encourage all of us participants. Do contribute your thoughts.

Best Regards.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 3, 2004)

Welcome to the Forums, Sir, Please enjoy your stay over these forums... 

Best Regards


----------



## Bharat Vir Singh (Sep 4, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh and Neutral Singh,thankyou indeed for welcoming me.I will definitely try to contribute my views.I am most impressed by Prof Puran Singh's writings esp "Spirit born People".The other contemporay great Sikh writers are Dr Gopal Singh and Dr Gurbakhsh Singh.Today we need Sikhs who are fully present in today's times as well as of 'Gurmukh' status and fully educated in modern ways.Remember,Guru Gobind Singh Jee was himself fully educated in Persian,Sanskrit,Hindi,Punjabi,Purbi,etc,besides other major arts of his times.Of course no one can ever compare with Guru Jee but I think we can at least try to follow him as a role model.Today's Sikh youth,esp in UK is being misled by ideas of jaat-paat,vegetarianism,scepticism,gender-bias,bhangra,etc.I hope and pray that today's Sikh youth get true direction and message of Sikhi as given by our holy Gurus.


----------



## etinder (Sep 4, 2004)

very warm welcome bharat veer ji

the concern u showed abt the sikh youth getting misled in Uk is very important, what i feel is that at the local level the youth need role models and mentors to look up to because sometimes the knowledge n role models available are quite contrary to sikhi values n sikh way of life

regards


----------



## Bharat Vir Singh (Sep 13, 2004)

etinder jee,I wholeheartedly agree.The role models currrently available at local level are clean-shaven but turbanned 'bolian' singers and bhangra dancers,who know zero about true Sikhi.When I was young in East Africa,we used to have very smart young Gursikhs as our role models to emulate.But those were the days,alas!But one thing is for sure,all is not lost.Things  are better than 20 years ago,I think.


----------



## Arvind (Sep 13, 2004)

Well Bharat Vir Singh ji, My approach is to be a sikh myself, as if a walking talking embassy of sikhism, without worrying about what others do. I just bother what I do for my religion, and how I can contribute myself for betterment of my surroundings. Thats all I care for. And o yes, seekers always seek, regardless of 20 years or 200 years ago.

Enjoy your stay Singh ji.


----------



## etinder (Sep 13, 2004)

a great approach and very wisely put arvind veer

guru ang sang sahaai hove


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 14, 2007)

*Accept my poetic expression of this website:*

Age of Sikhism: The history of Sikhism began
the concept of Akaal so became the slogan
_Bole So Nihal_
_Sat Sri akaal_

Size of Sikhism: Sikhism is the fifth largest amongst religions
and it tackles with clarity the bundle of unanswered questions
significant blank spots in the spiritual scenery
now vanish and replaced with spiritual mastery

All individuals, regardless of race, gender, or nationality 
are free to become Sikhs without special talent nor ability
Dishonest earnings are prohibited
and the veil of ignorance is lifted

*God is our Father, His children are we*
*Love every person and pray to Thee*
Breaking down barriers of prejudice and hostility 
and opening up our hearts to one's own capacity

living truth - should make you humble, egoless and satisfied 
who would help others if everyone who was enlightened died 
seek Guru Nanak through his hand written BANI
that links you to the everlasting water or Pani.

Here in Sikhphilosophy.net I came in the beginning as an ignorant fool, lol
just to be refined in thought and actions like a bouquet of flowers - phool

Thank you SPN


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 14, 2007)

Begum ji

I hope I am understanding what you mean by this.

*Here in Sikhphilosophy.net I came in the beginning as an ignorant fool, lol
just to be refined in thought and actions like a bouquet of flowers - phool*

But, this forum can be the most uplifiting place, and at the same time in the language of musicians it can also be a tough _gig._. SPN is like  a bouquet of flowers -- some have thorns -- always a place to learn more about  oneself. Some flowers raise your soul in their beauty. Others make you stop and think twice about your reason for being here. Others teach, and the lessons are always a surprise.

Good friend to us all, you are one in the bunch who is constantly in bloom.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 14, 2007)

aad0002 Ji and Aman Singh Ji,

Tell me, where else would you find so many interesting people, multiracial and multi-cultural bond. There is no other forum with such diversity.

I wanted to ask Aman Singh Ji how to start up a Help Desk for personal questions. Broadcasting questions may be subject to ridicle by third party, thus offending the subject (person seeking advice). 
While no advice is perfect, there is always a starting point. And it will become the single most popular place to bring in more people.

I believe only Aman Singh Ji can figure out what needs to be done for a Help Desk (by this I mean) postings will be subject to approval.

Santokh


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 14, 2007)

Bharat Vir Singh said:


> Sevadaar Singh and Neutral Singh,thankyou indeed for welcoming me.I will definitely try to contribute my views.I am most impressed by Prof Puran Singh's writings esp "Spirit born People".The other contemporay great Sikh writers are Dr Gopal Singh and Dr Gurbakhsh Singh.Today we need Sikhs who are fully present in today's times as well as of 'Gurmukh' status and fully educated in modern ways.Remember,Guru Gobind Singh Jee was himself fully educated in Persian,Sanskrit,Hindi,Punjabi,Purbi,etc,besides other major arts of his times.Of course no one can ever compare with Guru Jee but I think we can at least try to follow him as a role model.Today's Sikh youth,esp in UK is being misled by ideas of jaat-paat,vegetarianism,scepticism,gender-bias,bhangra,etc.I hope and pray that today's Sikh youth get true direction and message of Sikhi as given by our holy Gurus.



Welcome 

Ahh yes....it was DR Gopal Singh's book that first introduced me to Sikh History.


----------

